# 1966 Ford 4500 Indistrial Loader Leaking Oil



## T_Heikkinen (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey Everyone!

New to tractors, just picked up a Ford 4500 Indistrial to clear some land we bought to build a new home, the hoe was removed unfortunately but the loader has an incredible amount of power. It is the power reverse trans.

First off I seem to only be able to get it in 1st or 3rd gear, any ideas on that issue?

But more importantly, I Noticed at the end of the day, running it pretty hard for 3 hours, there was oil leaking from the bottom, near the oil pan I think where it splits? It was so liquid like I was surprised ... has anyone ran into this? Run a thicker viscosity oil? Or how hard is the fix if it’s a gasket?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help. In the meantime, it might be helpful if you can narrow down the source of the leak. Is it engine oil, transmission fluid? Coming from the pan or the transmission? I suggest not changing to heavier oil at this point. 

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for this months Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

About the transmission, I do not know.
About the leak, it may be the oil pan gasket, but take a look at this:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/what-is-this-leak-im-afraid-its-bad-ford-4500-photos.17863/

1. Locate the timing hole and check if oil is coming out through it when tractor is parked downhill.
2. Locate the cotter pin, clean the hole so a passage is open in to the bell housing and check if oil is coming out when tractor is parked horisontally.
3. Check levels for engine oil, transmission oil and steering fluid, and see if any of them varies after using the tractor.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Go here: http://www.tractordata.com/industrial-tractors/000/1/1/118-ford-4500-transmission.html

Tie down the exact transmission. 

Refusal to shift into the other gears can be as simple as a stuck shift rail or shift fork that does not align with the lever dog inside the transmission. Easy fixes, but you will want the repair manual.


----------



## T_Heikkinen (Jul 26, 2018)

Hacke said:


> About the transmission, I do not know.
> About the leak, it may be the oil pan gasket, but take a look at this:
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/what-is-this-leak-im-afraid-its-bad-ford-4500-photos.17863/
> 
> ...



Thank you for such a fast response ... I’ll def take a look at this! Is there any other seals, as in major seals, I need to worry about? Also, is it alright to run Rotella 15W40 I’m these? I’m going to be attaching a plow for winter use also ... thanks again!


----------



## T_Heikkinen (Jul 26, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Go here: http://www.tractordata.com/industrial-tractors/000/1/1/118-ford-4500-transmission.html
> 
> Tie down the exact transmission.
> 
> Refusal to shift into the other gears can be as simple as a stuck shift rail or shift fork that does not align with the lever dog inside the transmission. Easy fixes, but you will want the repair manual.


Awesome, I have the torque converter with the 4 forward/4 reverse ... I found a manual on eBay I’ll order, thanks for the info!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Clean with break cleaner and power wash the area. Run the tractor ( work) for a bit and try to determine were it is leaking from. I had done a clutch replacement on my 3400 and changed the seals and Berings on the trans input shaft because they were leaking. 10 h after putting it back together I noticed oil leak by the weeper hole and thought I had to split again. But after cleaning and inspecting I found out it was a power steering line that was wore out . I use the same fluids in all compartments but engine. So figureing which oil it is coming from by look or smell is no good for me. In that general area I have trans engine Hydraulics and power steering. So have a good look on were it is coming from. Could be an easy fix .


----------



## T_Heikkinen (Jul 26, 2018)

It’s really interesting you say this, I noticed yesterday my steering was getting difficult even with no load in the bucket ... another thing I’ll check! You guys are great


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

T_Heikkinen said:


> Thank you for such a fast response ... I’ll def take a look at this! Is there any other seals, as in major seals, I need to worry about? Also, is it alright to run Rotella 15W40 I’m these? I’m going to be attaching a plow for winter use also ... thanks again!


The engine main seal, seals for transmission input shaft and (for me) unknown seals on the converter arrangement are the ones I can imagine can cause leaks into the bell housing. Depending on steering equipment, perhaps it is possible that a leak at the steering column can cause oil in the bell housing.

First, find out were it leaks. We do not know if it comes from the bell housing yet.

A link to New Holland parts catalog, were you can study details:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...8a67d17ec&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr49534ag22053


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

As for the engine oil I run Rotella 15/40 full synthetic year-round in my diesel . 30+ Celsius in the summer and -40 degrees Celsius in the winter. Block heater and glow plug and always stars.
Good luck


----------

